# Oriental Trading 2019



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For those that missed it last year or didn't want to pay full price, that mermaid skelly is on sale at Oriental Trading! $49.98!

https://s7.orientaltrading.com/is/i...d-life-size-skeleton-halloween-decor~13810898


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

*Free shipping ends Tuesday at Midnight CT

Code CE193260*


----------



## Orgarob (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up! This will look great in my freakshow exhibit once I corpse this up!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

There's free shipping (Code EGGS19) thru Tues 4/9 @ 11:59pm CT on their website now but the Mermaid skelly has gone back up to full price again ($40 more). Nice to see some of you wanting her were able to order during the sale price. Last year she started out at the intro price of $49 and then they raised it and I think kept it at that price for most of the year. FWIW if you are still wanting to order it, but not at full price, they did lower the price again last year back in August. I ordered 2 of them then on 8/31/18 at the intro price so hopefully they will do something similar again this year. As much as I wanted her I couldn't see paying the full price given she was unique and cool but okay quality and a static prop. Hopefully people will keep a watch out for her and alert if she comes back down in price again.

I did decide to take advantage of the free ship and ordered this guy, Shaking Electrician Torso #13811492. https://www.orientaltrading.com/shaking-electrician-torso-a2-13811492.fltr . I called OT and asked them to fix the video for him (wouldn't play on either my laptop or cellphone). But in the meantime I found this video posted of him on YouTube:






His face looks pretty crappy but from the distance the kids will see him, not a biggie. Someone commented that he is not motion sensored so will have to figure out how I'll trigger him for my display. My plan for this year is to do the dinosaur display if everything goes well. It will of course have an electrified fence, and hope to work in the Tekky high voltage panel box props and other live wire props I have into part of the display. I thought this Shaking Electrician Torso guy could have been working on the fences' circuitry when _unfortunately for him_ some hungry dinosaur decided he would make a nice snack! I also picked up on sale a few of these electric fence props a year or so ago from Walmart and want to work them in to the display too. If the Shaking Electrician Torso guy inspires you to do some electricity-gone-wild-theme and are looking for the electrical fence prop (I do like the sound, it works well, and the lights get noticed), it was made by Gemmy and probably can still be found somewhere. Unfortunately not sold on OT but here's Gemmy's video on it and a haunt video of how someone used it in their display.











Also plan to make some of these cool electrical transformers shown in this video...now that wouldn't be our own HF Terra would it?!!! Love her work and so glad she made lots of tutorials that are still around.






It's kind of neat how one rather inexpensive prop can lead you to brainstorming into something bigger and make a more interesting display. I think this OT Shaking Electrician Torso prop and other "electrical" props I have will add a lot of interest to my dino display and take it bit into another direction, after all the dinos are skeletons and apart from roaring sound, static. And I really like the idea of a dinosaur having munched on this prop guy sort of like in the original Jurassic Park movie.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like the Gemmy electric fence was also sold by Target as part of their Hyde & Eek halloween line. Found this seller on ebay who has 2 of them at retail price, not inflated like I'm seeing elsewhere on ebay. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hyde-and-E...nce-String-Lights-w-Sound-Effect/254164575446 Over the last few years the price has gone from 11.95, 12.97, 14.99 to 15.95 listed on various packaging and websites BTW. There's a chance that Walmart might get these back in stock as they have a Get-in-Stock Alert button but that's never a sure thing from my experience: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Electric-Fence-Decoration-6-Halloween-Decoration/52027954


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My poor electrocuted (and partially dino eaten) electrician working on those high voltage lines at the dino park arrived today. Not bad for the price. I'll probably give him some arm stuffing and might make a rib cage for him out of one of those DT pool floats so he looks like he got ripped apart while BBQing on the electrical line. And add some park logos on his orange vest and construction hat. He didn't come with batteries and don't have the time to play with him until next week but wanted to post some photos of him. Someone in the OT comment section said that you had to touch him to activate but don't see where so something to figure out next week. In the meantime here he is:














































One other change I will definitely be making will be to replace his jute rope with some other type of rope, spray painted silver/gray, for the high voltage wiring. Shouldn't be hard to do and I definitely want it to look like some electrical cabling anyway. Been working on designs for the electrical fence. Kind of first real project of the season.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love your idea GOS, cant wait to see pics...the kiddos r gonna love it!!!


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Aug 18, 2017)

That's sweet, I'd recommend getting him a real construction vest and hard hat, you can probably find some for a few bucks used or even free


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

There are a couple of new things showing in their Halloween 
section.

A skeleton unicorn. Looks kind of like the HD pony skeleton 
with a horn attached. Although I think the dimensions are a
little smaller.








https://m.orientaltrading.com/halloween-unicorn-skeleton-a2-13846818.fltr?categoryId=550048+1237

There’s also what looks exactly like the Big Lot’s smaller size dragon.








https://m.orientaltrading.com/halloween-dragon-skeleton-a2-13846808.fltr?categoryId=550048+1237

And a two headed, posable skeleton that I don’t think
I’ve seen anywhere else (but I could be wrong).








https://m.orientaltrading.com/hallo...leton-a2-13846817.fltr?categoryId=550048+1237


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love the two headed skelly.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That 2 headed skelly is backordered! Estimated ship date is 7/11/19. 

I tried to order it but I only got a $5 off coupon but free shipping. I think I can wait.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh man I love that Skelly. Had to get one too. No coupon but free shipping


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm on their email list and got a notice the other day of free ship plus $10 off on order of $59 or more. Offer expires tonight 6/20 at 11:59pm CT (Code CE193402). The mermaid is 69.99 so brings it down to 59.99 plus free ship. Their sale a few months back had it at 49.99 so always hard to know when the best time to order is.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

This skull's pretty cool. Think I'll wait for a good code though:

https://www.orientaltrading.com/got...th-roses-a2-13837079.fltr?source=shoppingcart


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I could be totally wrong, but it looks like a few new items are up. I don’t remember this tree guy from last year.









66


The woods is no place to be wandering alone at night, especially if you run into something wicked like this! A scary great addition to animated Halloween ...




www.orientaltrading.com


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Well, I just scored a deal which has to be an error. The witch I wanted from Spirit which was $99 and is now $66 on CostumePub. $20 for the win!






Oriental Trading







www.orientaltrading.com


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

This thing would be cool with a matte black/ red eye paint job:

Three Headed Dog


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Well, I just scored a deal which has to be an error. The witch I wanted from Spirit which was $99 and is now $66 on CostumePub. $20 for the win!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip! You are probably right. I know this is just a static prop (with lights and sound, so technically Sonic) but for $28 shipped? I have seen this in person as an ex girlfriend bought it while we were dating, and is nothing special, but for 28?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> Thanks for the tip! You are probably right. I know this is just a static prop (with lights and sound, so technically Sonic) but for $28 shipped? I have seen this in person as an ex girlfriend bought it while we were dating, and is nothing special, but for 28?


You are most welcome!

I have another witch we put on a shepherd’s hook and she cackles and talks, but my goal has been to have multiple witches flying. Full size witches on brooms are slightly tough to find. I wanted this one when Spirit had her but $99 with no real movement seemed high. I know Spirit listed her as “animated” but flashing eyes and sound is not really animated to me. For $28 she’s great!


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

CJSimon said:


> There are a couple of new things showing in their Halloween
> section.
> 
> A skeleton unicorn. Looks kind of like the HD pony skeleton
> ...


I want those skeleton faerys in the unicorn’s background!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I dont remember this three headed dog.....lol









Three-Headed Dog Skeleton Halloween Decoration | Oriental Trading


Is it the hounds of hell? Maybe it's just a science experiment gone wrong with an unfortunate Chihuahua. Whatever the case may be, this dog skeleton will make ...




www.orientaltrading.com


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Free shipping on any order today. Code CE193437


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Well looks like the witch I ordered from OT is on her way. I really hope she’s the same one that Spirit had. The description is slightly vague with no mention of size or sound. Guess I’ll know tomorrow when she lands!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Meadow - Fingers crossed.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Meadow - Fingers crossed.


Thank you!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

The witch has landed! She is the full size version. Super pleased for $20. Ironically the box actually says Home Depot on it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Meadow, she is a great find for that price. Thinking... What is her face made of? Paper mache or plastic maybe?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Just got my skull "vase" (it's just a plastic skull with roses glued to the top ) and the three headed dog. I had to paint the dog though, not a fan dingy off white. I plan on repainting the eyes of the skull as well.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Meadow, she is a great find for that price. Thinking... What is her face made of? Paper mache or plastic maybe?


Her face is molded plastic. She has a stabilizing bar which makes her quite hefty. I could not have made her for $20.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Illysium said:


> Just got my skull "vase" (it's just a plastic skull with roses glued to the top ) and the three headed dog. I had to paint the dog though, not a fan dingy off white. I plan on repainting the eyes of the skull as well.
> 
> View attachment 713983


Love this!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Got my witch too. Crazy about the Home Depot box. I'm assuming they get boxed in China? Interesting answer I am sure.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Seeing the blah box, it reminds me of how much Spirit Halloween boxes add to a prop. Large props spend most of their lives boxed; Spirit's boxes are just nice to look at, all stacked up and nicely decorated. It's the main reason why their props retain much of their value and some become collectors items, and Home Depot's never will.


----------



## Whitewatervol (Nov 3, 2018)

Meadow said:


> Her face is molded plastic. She has a stabilizing bar which makes her quite hefty. I could not have made her for $20.


This witch is full size, lights up, and makes sound for $20? That's a deal.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Love this!


Thanks!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Full size yes, but not a terriby large prop. Funny, but she has the best quality eyes of any prop I have ever owned.


----------



## Whitewatervol (Nov 3, 2018)

Restless Acres said:


> Full size yes, but not a terriby large prop. Funny, but she has the best quality eyes of any prop I have ever owned.


I just ordered 2 of them. Seems like a really good deal for $20. Now to figure out where they will be placed in the yard.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> Got my witch too. Crazy about the Home Depot box. I'm assuming they get boxed in China? Interesting answer I am sure.


Did you order the same one?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Whitewatervol said:


> I just ordered 2 of them. Seems like a really good deal for $20. Now to figure out where they will be placed in the yard.


Hahaha! My husband just said go buy another one!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Meadow said:


> The witch has landed! She is the full size version. Super pleased for $20. Ironically the box actually says Home Depot on it.
> 
> View attachment 713976


Thank you for the review, just ordered mine. That price cannot be beat!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks again Meadow. The picture sold me along with a plastic face! I just ordered two of them as a result and wanted to tell those who haven't ordered yet (sorry too late for those that already placed orders) that I saved with free shipping by checking out the coupon code for OTC on RetailMeNot. It worked on orders $39 and more, so with $40 worth of witches, saved me 9.99. By the looks of the posts above mine, good thing I didn't wait too long to place my order as you've managed to sell a bunch of them for OTC!

BTW if you sign up with RMN you can get cash back on purchases placed through their site. OTC (only 1%), Home Depot, Amazon, Target are among other companies listed. Some with 6% on purchases. After about 45 days when your purchase has been verified, you get your reward (I send mine to my Paypal account and then to my bank account). I ordered fresh flowers for someone and got a $12 reward, so the amount can vary. Thought with more halloween shopping coming up soon for people I'd mention this. I used a cash back offer on a halloween purchase one year from Home Depot and got $20 back. The non-cash back offers do not require you to be signed up with them (which was the case with the OTC free shipping coupon I used).


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

You know, if you want to get into the dragon game and you don’t want to spend $400, OT didn’t go horribly bad with this prop. The video makes the movement look slightly clunky but it’s not a horrid price point.









Hanging Animated Dragon Halloween Decoration | Oriental Trading


Make your Fright Night soar! A macabre medieval addition to Halloween décor, this beastly dragon really moves, has light up eyes and makes noise when ...




www.orientaltrading.com


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Did you order the same one?


Si! I took your advice the other day. At that price, were it your thing, you could do a VVitch type deal and put a whole coven of them up in your trees. Witches aren't my thing (though one of my top ten favorites I own is the Witch of Stolen Souls - to get a working one I bought two broken ones in store, that together made a working one, and returned the broken one), but I like the scavenger hunt aspect of finding a bargain.

I am still curious as to why so low, and why the Home Depot box. Perhaps Oriental Trading does like Marshall's/TJ Maxx, who seed their stores with high quality merchandise at a low price, to get people in the store looking for those and buying the crap. Wasn't it Oriental that had the blink and you miss it $150 dragon last year too?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> Si! I took your advice the other day. At that price, were it your thing, you could do a VVitch type deal and put a whole coven of them up in your trees. Witches aren't my thing (though one of my top ten favorites I own is the Witch of Stolen Souls - to get a working one I bought two broken ones in store, that together made a working one, and returned the broken one), but I like the scavenger hunt aspect of finding a bargain.
> 
> I am still curious as to why so low, and why the Home Depot box. Perhaps Oriental Trading does like Marshall's/TJ Maxx, who seed their stores with high quality merchandise at a low price, to get people in the store looking for those and buying the crap. Wasn't it Oriental that had the blink and you miss it $150 dragon last year too?


Even if you’re not a witch lover (shocker, I am) it’s still a great prop even if it just lives on a porch. We have a total of 7 now. Our first major prop purchase was the three witches stirring the cauldron on Grandin Road and each year we build them out a little bigger. Every neighbor as Halloween approaches asks.. are you putting the witches out this year? Yes, so we are the witch house, guess we will just keep building the coven till we run out of yard.

No clue on the box. Home Depot did have her last year and I tried to catch on sale but missed. The bigger question I have is will Home Depot have her again? And at what price?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> Si! I took your advice the other day. At that price, were it your thing, you could do a VVitch type deal and put a whole coven of them up in your trees. Witches aren't my thing (though one of my top ten favorites I own is the Witch of Stolen Souls - to get a working one I bought two broken ones in store, that together made a working one, and returned the broken one), but I like the scavenger hunt aspect of finding a bargain.
> 
> I am still curious as to why so low, and why the Home Depot box. Perhaps Oriental Trading does like Marshall's/TJ Maxx, who seed their stores with high quality merchandise at a low price, to get people in the store looking for those and buying the crap. Wasn't it Oriental that had the blink and you miss it $150 dragon last year too?


No that was Shindigz, and I was lucky to get the Animated Winter Dragon at that price thanks to staying up late one night and seeing someone's post about it there.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> No that was Shindigz, and I was lucky to get the Animated Winter Dragon at that price thanks to staying up late one night and seeing someone's post about it there.


I gotta ask, how big of a box is the winter dragon in? Cause the skeleton horse box we actually broke down and rebuilt in the attic and moved each piece in.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Meadow said:


> Even if you’re not a witch lover (shocker, I am) it’s still a great prop even if it just lives on a porch. We have a total of 7 now. Our first major prop purchase was the three witches stirring the cauldron on Grandin Road and each year we build them out a little bigger. Every neighbor as Halloween approaches asks.. are you putting the witches out this year? Yes, so we are the witch house, guess we will just keep building the coven till we run out of yard.
> 
> No clue on the box. Home Depot did have her last year and I tried to catch on sale but missed. The bigger question I have is will Home Depot have her again? And at what price?


OMG, 7 witches! You are a witch haven there! I thought for $20 and a plastic face...and with drizzly weather...she can go outside and if her clothes get wet and ruined not a big loss, she can be re-made as long as her face holds up. We all know this stuff if pretty flimsily made. 

I have this HUGE silhouette cresent moon-faced decor piece that I bought years ago from HomeGoods (must be 4 feet or so), kind of sparkly as I recall. It's been sitting in my garage waiting for an opportunity to have it paired with something. Thinking now of using it and the witches in our kind of large, second-story bedroom window. The moon suspended somehow a bit from the window with the witches in front of it...riding through the night. Might set that up the week before halloween and play with lighting. I generally don't put anything outside until the day of (fear of vandals more or less and getting ruined by weather).

I do have a wooden fence near our walkway to the front door that if I got clever I could find a way to create a support for each witch and mount it about the top of the fence so it looked like they were flying to my house. That would be kind of cool... maybe just hang the moon in the window. Only this year the theme outside is suppose to be dinosaur. So maybe that would be an idea for another year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Meadow said:


> I gotta ask, how big of a box is the winter dragon in? Cause the skeleton horse box we actually broke down and rebuilt in the attic and moved each piece in.


It's big. It's sitting in my garage still (can't park the cars in there with all my skeleton dinosaurs, horse and dragons boxed up there). I'll try to measure tomorrow. I'm guessing as big or about as big as the HD giant TRex.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG, 7 witches! You are a witch
> 
> I have this HUGE silhouette cresent moon-faced decor piece that I bought years ago from HomeGoods (must be 4 feet or so), kind of sparkly as I recall. It's been sitting in my garage waiting for an opportunity to have it paired with something. Thinking now of using it and the witches in our kind of large, second-story bedroom window. The moon suspended somehow a bit from the window with the witches in front of it...riding through the night. Might set that up the week before halloween and play with lighting. I generally don't put anything outside until the day of (fear of vandals more or less and getting ruined by weather).


Sounds amazing! And here I was thinking I was the only person who basically decorated the day of cause I was afraid of props getting damaged or stolen! We do the porch early. And nothing else goes out till Halloween.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

My witch came in today too! Of course she had to be assembled and tested right away. I think she is a nice addition to the coven I've been building. I need to get on a witch's shack asap


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Love that so many people had a “Witchy Wednesday”!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I ended up picking up 2 of these witches.....and used code CE193423 to get free shipping.

If I’m not mistaken, I think Grandinroad had this same witch a couple years ago as well. I wanted it, but it sold out before I could get it.

They’ll go great with my other witches I got from Grandinroad a few years ago. I have 2 sets of these black witches holding hands that I have circling one of my trees in my front lawn. Not cheap at full price, but I think I got them late in the season at half off. I get lots of compliments on them every year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Meadow said:


> I gotta ask, how big of a box is the winter dragon in? Cause the skeleton horse box we actually broke down and rebuilt in the attic and moved each piece in.












Not as big as I remembered! Guess I was thinking if HD’s Gigantic Spider stored next to it. That was a tough one to drag into the garage. Dragon box when I measured basically 31” long x 27” wide x 20-1/2” high.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Not as big as I remembered! Guess I was thinking if HD’s Gigantic Spider stored next to it. That was a tough one to drag into the garage.


Thank you for that so much! Guess if I want one I gotta throw away Christmas.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Thank you for that so much! Guess if I want one I gotta throw away Christmas.


Just throw a Santa hat on your dragon and voila! Christmas! ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Just throw a Santa hat on your dragon and voila! Christmas! ?


Hahaha Santa Dragon!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

He IS THE Winter Dragon


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

I ordered the witch that was marked at $20.00 yesterday along with the 2 headed skeleton.. The skeleton was shipped but not the witch..I looked today and the witch is now marked up to $79.00.. Happy for all of you that got it for $20.00 and I hope they honor the price that I paid yesterday..


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh damn! I guess with all of us ordering it, we called attention to what appears what might’ve been a pricing error!

Surprisingly, I think my 2 are being delivered today. I literally just ordered them on Wednesday!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Although you know what, it might not have been a pricing error now that I think about it. OT has been known to raise prices once they discover an item is selling like hot cakes. I believe we (the forum here) caused the price increase in the mermaid skeleton last year. Perhaps the same thing happened here with this witch. Although $20 does seem like a low price, so I guess it could go either way.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

robin19871 said:


> I ordered the witch that was marked at $20.00 yesterday along with the 2 headed skeleton.. The skeleton was shipped but not the witch..I looked today and the witch is now marked up to $79.00.. Happy for all of you that got it for $20.00 and I hope they honor the price that I paid yesterday..


One more thing......you may want to check the UPS site directly. I have an account with them (it’s free) and you can log into your dashboard and see what is being delivered to you from a weekly or monthly calendar view. I have 2 deliveries coming from “Morris Costumes” today, which I believe are the witches, but when I look at my OT account online, they do not appear as being shipped. Just still says “In progress”. So it’s possible your witch could have shipped as well!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

robin19871 said:


> I ordered the witch that was marked at $20.00 yesterday along with the 2 headed skeleton.. The skeleton was shipped but not the witch..I looked today and the witch is now marked up to $79.00.. Happy for all of you that got it for $20.00 and I hope they honor the price that I paid yesterday..


OMG they did increase the price. Having kind of looked at things over the year/s like the skeleton mermaid I know they have price adjusted certain items fairly regularly, sometime at one price for a few months. Possible this was a motivational item to get people ordering Halloween early or maybe this was the price of the item to them and someone entered the price online wrong. I held off ordering the mermaid last year at the intro price they had and by the time I was ready to order it had like doubled. It did come down again and at some point I picked up two of them either at the original price or close to it. Might have even come from a catalog pricing someone here mentioned.

_I don't get their catalog but wonder what price it is on there_. If I'm not mistaken sometimes there will be a difference and ordering from the catalog number will be less expensive. Their Catalog Quick Order is located at the bottom of the main webpage under More Ways to Shop, but you need to have the # to enter...no search ability.

Well at this point all I can say is hope you get your witch Robin and it doesn't get cancelled. I just checked my order info with them and mine says "In Process" still--ordered 7/17. I'd be really surprised if they cancel it, but having had GR and Improvements Catalog on occasion cancel an order placed, who knows. And again big thanks to Meadow for calling attention to the prop to begin with.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

sorry meant to hit edit on the post above to add something but looks like I hit reply instead...duh! No delete on the forum I guess.


Robin, when you get your 2-headed skeleton, I'd love to see a photo and what you think of it. When I ordered my witches I considered getting just one instead and picking up the 2-headed guy in place of the second witch. Was thinking it could go well in my sideshow carnival area. Don't know when I'll be doing that theme so didn't, but he's definitely on my wish list and figure it would be easier than trying to make my own.


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> One more thing......you may want to check the UPS site directly. I have an account with them (it’s free) and you can log into your dashboard and see what is being delivered to you from a weekly or monthly calendar view. I have 2 deliveries coming from “Morris Costumes” today, which I believe are the witches, but when I look at my OT account online, they do not appear as being shipped. Just still says “In progress”. So it’s possible your witch could have shipped as well!


The UPS site is awesome.. I see more of the UPS guy than most of my friends because I shop online so much..  I will check it out...


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> sorry meant to hit edit on the post above to add something but looks like I hit reply instead...duh! No delete on the forum I guess.
> 
> 
> Robin, when you get your 2-headed skeleton, I'd love to see a photo and what you think of it. When I ordered my witches I considered getting just one instead and picking up the 2-headed guy in place of the second witch. Was thinking it could go well in my sideshow carnival area. Don't know when I'll be doing that theme so didn't, but he's definitely on my wish list and figure it would be easier than trying to make my own.


 I will post a picture for you for sure when I get it..


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

She’s such a good prop I knew $20 was wrong. She’s worth the $79. I’m just cheap.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

robin19871 said:


> I ordered the witch that was marked at $20.00 yesterday along with the 2 headed skeleton.. The skeleton was shipped but not the witch..I looked today and the witch is now marked up to $79.00.. Happy for all of you that got it for $20.00 and I hope they honor the price that I paid yesterday..


You know they should. If not, call and break out your best “I need to speak to a supervisor” voice. I do wonder how many of us forum members contributed to them changing the price. I know many of us posted but there could be others who saw the post and ordered.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Yep, looks like the witch that people bought for $20 is now $79.99 on the OT website today. They caught on.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

robin19871 said:


> The UPS site is awesome.. I see more of the UPS guy than most of my friends because I shop online so much..  I will check it out...


Haha you and me both! When UPS builds their routing schedule for their day, they use my address as the starting point and build around that! ???


----------



## Whitewatervol (Nov 3, 2018)

Mine arrived today and I'm glad I ordered 2 while they were priced at $20. That had to be a pricing error.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Whitewatervol - Good for you for ordering 2. Twenty dollars is much better than $79.99 each.


----------



## Whitewatervol (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm surprised at the size of the prop when assembled. It's pretty nice. The face and eyes are really good. The speaker is pretty loud for a mass market item. I don't see where it takes a power adapter, though. The trigger must be sound activated and those don't normally work well unless they are modified. With a little work these should be a nice addition to the yard.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Whitewatervol said:


> I'm surprised at the size of the prop when assembled. It's pretty nice. The face and eyes are really good. The speaker is pretty loud for a mass market item. I don't see where it takes a power adapter, though. The trigger must be sound activated and those don't normally work well unless they are modified. With a little work these should be a nice addition to the yard.


It just kills me we all managed to get one yay!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Whitewatervol said:


> I'm surprised at the size of the prop when assembled. It's pretty nice. The face and eyes are really good. The speaker is pretty loud for a mass market item. I don't see where it takes a power adapter, though. The trigger must be sound activated and those don't normally work well unless they are modified. With a little work these should be a nice addition to the yard.


It's a hanging prop that doesn't have motion. It's just gonna be battery operated.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Mine arrived today, too (or two, since that also works here! Haha) ?

Now to go buy some shepherds hooks!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> You know they should. If not, call and break out your best “I need to speak to a supervisor” voice. I do wonder how many of us forum members contributed to them changing the price. I know many of us posted but there could be others who saw the post and ordered.


Oh no doubt we probably have “lurkers” who bought it too! I used to be a long time lurker before I eventually joined and started participating. 

((((((Waves to lurkers)))))) ?????


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh no doubt we probably have “lurkers” who bought it too! I used to be a long time lurker before I eventually joined and started participating.
> 
> ((((((Waves to lurkers)))))) ?????


Yay for lurkers who bought witches!


----------



## Whitewatervol (Nov 3, 2018)

Restless Acres said:


> It's a hanging prop that doesn't have motion. It's just gonna be battery operated.


I'll likely run power to whatever I do for a trigger so it would be nice to just power this at the same time. Since it uses 3 AAs I can probably power it through the trigger power supply with a bit of soldering.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Mine is still in processing. I seem to recall sometimes OTC takes a while to ship, like maybe I was told by Customer Service they only ship out on certain days...?? My expected date is Tuesday so kind of wondering about that. How long did it take you guys from order date to delivery date to get yours?

Great photo Whitewatervol! I'm really excited to get mine now. The face looks great and she is a good size.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Mine is still in processing. I seem to recall sometimes OTC takes a while to ship, like maybe I was told by Customer Service they only ship out on certain days...?? My expected date is Tuesday so kind of wondering about that. How long did it take you guys from order date to delivery date to get yours?
> 
> Great photo Whitewatervol! I'm really excited to get mine now. The face looks great and she is a good size.


I ordered mine at 11pm Wednesday night, and received them today (Friday). Totally shocked at how fast that was! If I didn’t see the box I’d swear that was Amazon Prime shipping! ?

I’m not sure if you saw one of my earlier posts about that. When I looked at my OT account online, it still said “In process” and there was no UPS tracking yet. I only saw it on my UPS dashboard that I had a delivery coming.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just assembled one of my witches and wanted to confirm the quality! These are more like your Gemmy props, or some of the more expensive ones sold at Lowe’s or,Home Depot. Yes, the head is a molded plastic, but it’s firm/hard and not like some of the cheaper props that have thin plastic faces that could dent if they fell flat on their face (which some do because they have cheap Christmas tree stands). I’m pretty sure this is the same one Grandinroad had a few years ago, I think other places had it too like Home Depot as someone mentioned but I just remember Grandinroad because I shop there a lot. I think it might’ve been $79 or $99 regularly but I remember a special sale on it for around $50 which I was too slow to jump on and it sold out very quickly and never came back.

Anyway, congrats to the others who managed to get it before they raised the price. Looks like it’s gonna be our deal of the season!


----------



## Whitewatervol (Nov 3, 2018)

I ordered it on Wednesday and it arrived Friday. Like someone else mentioned, OTC still showed it as in process. I'm signed up to get UPS shipping alerts so I got an email from UPS that it was headed my way on Thursday. Mine shipped from Morris Costumes in Charlotte which is only a 2 hour drive from me so it got here quickly. Mine were also in plain brown boxes marked as Home Depot on the side.


----------



## Whitewatervol (Nov 3, 2018)

I just looked and my order that has been delivered still shows as "in process" on the OTC site.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Whitewatervol said:


> I ordered it on Wednesday and it arrived Friday. Like someone else mentioned, OTC still showed it as in process. I'm signed up to get UPS shipping alerts so I got an email from UPS that it was headed my way on Thursday. Mine shipped from Morris Costumes in Charlotte which is only a 2 hour drive from me so it got here quickly. Mine were also in plain brown boxes marked as Home Depot on the side.


I didn’t even look to see where it was shipped from, but no wonder I got it so quickly — I live in Charlotte!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Whitewatervol said:


> I just looked and my order that has been delivered still shows as "in process" on the OTC site.



Yep, mine too. Delivered today but still says In Process!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks all. I've resisted signing up through UPS (hate to have tons of accounts different places) but maybe I will now. I hate not knowing when something is being delivered and prefer to be home if I can, especially for bigger dollar items...or in this case just bigger item!

I did order mine on Wednesday as well so given I'm across country maybe Tuesday is a realistic date for mine and will be there then. Off to UPS site I guess. Thanks again.

Scheduled for Wednesday! and nothing showing for tracking yet on OTC's site.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Just assembled one of my witches and wanted to confirm the quality! These are more like your Gemmy props, or some of the more expensive ones sold at Lowe’s or,Home Depot. Yes, the head is a molded plastic, but it’s firm/hard and not like some of the cheaper props that have thin plastic faces that could dent if they fell flat on their face (which some do because they have cheap Christmas tree stands). I’m pretty sure this is the same one Grandinroad had a few years ago, I think other places had it too like Home Depot as someone mentioned but I just remember Grandinroad because I shop there a lot. I think it might’ve been $79 or $99 regularly but I remember a special sale on it for around $50 which I was too slow to jump on and it sold out very quickly and never came back.
> 
> Anyway, congrats to the others who managed to get it before they raised the price. Looks like it’s gonna be our deal of the season!


Spirit had it for years for, I think $130, but they frequently discounted.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks all. I've resisted signing up through UPS (hate to have tons of accounts different places) but maybe I will now. I hate not knowing when something is being delivered and prefer to be home if I can, especially for bigger dollar items...or in this case just bigger item!
> 
> I did order mine on Wednesday as well so given I'm across country maybe Tuesday is a realistic date for mine and will be there then. Off to UPS site I guess. Thanks again.
> 
> Scheduled for Wednesday! and nothing showing for tracking yet on OTC's site.



I totally get not wanting to sign up for yet another account, but if you shop online a lot, you should consider this type of account a MUST have. These days, there are too many porch pirates, and even some porch pirates who don’t seem to care if they are on camera. They just pull their hoodie down or block their face with their arm.

In addition to UPS, you should also sign up for USPS for the same thing....it’s called “Informed Delivery”. You get a daily email (though you can probably adjust email frequency) and it will show you what mail and packages you have coming to you every day. With the exception of junk mail, they scan envelopes and actually show you! It’s very cool.

USPS Informed Delivery


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

Good News.. My witch that I ordered on Thursday will be here tomorrow.. OTC still has it listed as not shipped so I am happy that I am getting it for the $20.00 price still.. My 2 headed skeleton will be here on Wednesday.. Thank you for the heads up on such an amazing deal..


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Speaking of getting deals, I just read this yesterday:



https://petapixel.com/2019/07/17/amazon-accidentally-sold-13000-camera-gear-for-100-on-prime-day/



So even the big guys screw up!!

I'm still torn on that 2 headed skelly. I'm also considering another mermaid but I already have one of those & I don't have a 2 headed skelly.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Speaking of getting deals, I just read this yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that’s crazy! I almost feel like in that case people were taking advantage of Amazon’s error. I mean we’re talking a huge price difference there on a very premium high end item. In the case of OT, we didn’t know if it was a pricing error or not at first, until they suddenly raised the price. Although many of us thought $20 seemed cheap and had to be a mistake. I don’t know if I would’ve been able to order those cameras and lenses with good conscious. Crazy story though!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I got an email just now from OT informing me that my order for my witches has “left the building”, shipped today and expected to deliver tomorrow. For something I already received last Friday. Their system is apparently completely out of whack! ?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I got an email just now from OT informing me that my order for my witches has “left the building”, shipped today and expected to deliver tomorrow. For something I already received last Friday. Their system is apparently completely out of whack! ?


 maybe they're sending you more witches!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

OK, need some help here. Noticed Madame Misery is from Morris Costumes who does supply other retailers. So is it weird she’s not anywhere else?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’ve never seen her anywhere else either. Maybe they have an exclusive rights agreement with her?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Malicious said:


> maybe they're sending you more witches!



Haha, sadly no! I wouldn’t know what to do with more of them anyway!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’ve never seen her anywhere else either. Maybe they have an exclusive rights agreement with her?


You know she’s someone under the name Gypsy Giselle or Francesca Fortune. Off to find a coupon code.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My witches arrived last night. Yeah! UPS said to expect 2:45 - 6:45pm and arrived right before 8pm! This happens to me a lot unfortunately. Was beginning to think they weren't going to be delivered--would be rescheduled or lost. So relieved and glad my waiting is over! Haven't opened the boxes up yet but thought the boxes, which do say Distributed by Home Depot, were on the small side. I'm sure finding ways to pack props to be as light and small as possible has been spurred on by expensive shipping costs. At this end storage is the major concern.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My witches arrived last night. Yeah! UPS said to expect 2:45 - 6:45pm and arrived right before 8pm! This happens to me a lot unfortunately. Was beginning to think they weren't going to be delivered--would be rescheduled or lost. So relieved and glad my waiting is over! Haven't opened the boxes up yet but thought the boxes, which do say Distributed by Home Depot, were on the small side. I'm sure finding ways to pack props to be as light and small as possible has been spurred on by expensive shipping costs. At this end storage is the major concern.


Go open the boxes!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I've been wanted to make a witches lair for a couple of years now. Guess I snoozed & lost. Have a gift card to use but nothing has tripped my trigger yet. Haven't looked for a bit so not sure if they will add more or not.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My witches arrived last night. Yeah! UPS said to expect 2:45 - 6:45pm and arrived right before 8pm! This happens to me a lot unfortunately. Was beginning to think they weren't going to be delivered--would be rescheduled or lost. So relieved and glad my waiting is over! Haven't opened the boxes up yet but thought the boxes, which do say Distributed by Home Depot, were on the small side. I'm sure finding ways to pack props to be as light and small as possible has been spurred on by expensive shipping costs. At this end storage is the major concern.


It's a smallish prop. Not undersized,just smallish. Hanging, so doesn't need a base.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My witches arrived last night. Yeah! UPS said to expect 2:45 - 6:45pm and arrived right before 8pm! This happens to me a lot unfortunately. Was beginning to think they weren't going to be delivered--would be rescheduled or lost. So relieved and glad my waiting is over! Haven't opened the boxes up yet but thought the boxes, which do say Distributed by Home Depot, were on the small side. I'm sure finding ways to pack props to be as light and small as possible has been spurred on by expensive shipping costs. At this end storage is the major concern.



Go put one together! For the life of me I couldn’t get her broom to face the right direction. I did eventually figure it out but that’s the last freakin time I try to put together something at 2 am! ?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL, you guys are so funny with Put It Together! It’s been over 100F here and rather humid to boot (usually a dry heat) so not really feeling the halloween feeling just yet. Next week in lower 80s with mornings in mid 50s thankfully. I will likely open one of them and check her out and then repack and store away for the time being.

My mom’s up in age, over 90, and I’ve started handling some things for her remotely. Scary amount of things to learn about stepping into someone else’s life and right now time gobbling. I needed something notarized and dang if the major named bank we use couldn’t pick up a phone to answer a simple question if they had a notary there. Either had to drive there to ask or make an appointment which I did. Only to have to wait til end of assigned appt time to be seen. And then come home to wait for UPS. Ugghhhhhhh. Better to open up boxes when in a better frame of mind . I’ll let you guys know how mine looks when I do though. Sure it won’t be long.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> LOL, you guys are so funny with Put It Together! It’s been over 100F here and rather humid to boot (usually a dry heat) so not really feeling the halloween feeling just yet. Next week in lower 80s with mornings in mid 50s thankfully. I will likely open one of them and check her out and then repack and store away for the time being.
> 
> My mom’s up in age, over 90, and I’ve started handling some things for her remotely. Scary amount of things to learn about stepping into someone else’s life and right now time gobbling. I needed something notarized and dang if the major named bank we use couldn’t pick up a phone to answer a simple question if they had a notary there. Either had to drive there to ask or make an appointment which I did. Only to have to wait til end of assigned appt time to be seen. And then come home to wait for UPS. Ugghhhhhhh. Better to open up boxes when in a better frame of mind . I’ll let you guys know how mine looks when I do though. Sure it won’t be long.


I have all of my life size props fully assembled in the guest room with sheets draped over them. I just don’t have the time or energy to disassemble them all and put them back in their boxes (if I even have them) and same goes for my witches! I only put one together, and right now she’s resting on top of my washer in the laundry room until I figure out where to put her til Halloween (gotta make sure it’s a kitty free zone because they’ll have a field day with the itty bitty broom she has!)

But I hear ya on the no time and energy and frame of mind and all that. Gotta take care of the every day chaos of life first before the “extracurricular” stuff. And you definitely wanna be in the right frame of mind so you can enjoy it!


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Go put one together! For the life of me I couldn’t get her broom to face the right direction. I did eventually figure it out but that’s the last freakin time I try to put together something at 2 am! ?


 OMG, that is so funny.. I did the same thing with putting her together late.. Notice in the picture that I put her broom up front.. Next morning after some much needed sleep, I noticed it. My witch looked like she was trying to get my dog.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

robin19871 said:


> OMG, that is so funny.. I did the same thing with putting her together late.. Notice in the picture that I put her broom up front.. Next morning after some much needed sleep, I noticed it. My witch looked like she was trying to get my dog.
> 
> View attachment 714615



LOL Robin it does look like your witch was trying to shoo your dog away with the broom!

OK so from your photo I know how _not_ to position the broom.? .... on second thought, I kind of like it that way (could see her chasing off skeleton dogs trying to get to her cauldron) but she'd need a longer robe to cover her lack of legs. If you are hanging her on a shepard's hook outside I bet constructing a longer robe would be do-able and the hook would support the extra weight, kind of giving this prop some "new legs" to use in scenes other than flying.

Great picture!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I have all of my life size props fully assembled in the guest room with sheets draped over them. I just don’t have the time or energy to disassemble them all and put them back in their boxes (if I even have them) and same goes for my witches! I only put one together, and right now she’s resting on top of my washer in the laundry room until I figure out where to put her til Halloween (gotta make sure it’s a kitty free zone because they’ll have a field day with the itty bitty broom she has!)
> 
> But I hear ya on the no time and energy and frame of mind and all that. Gotta take care of the every day chaos of life first before the “extracurricular” stuff. And you definitely wanna be in the right frame of mind so you can enjoy it!


I'd love to have the room to be able to do that. All set up and ready to go. I'd have to do a lot of organizing to get to that point but sure would save lots of time come halloween when you want to get stuff set up and arranged.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'd love to have the room to be able to do that. All set up and ready to go. I'd have to do a lot of organizing to get to that point but sure would save lots of time come halloween when you want to get stuff set up and arranged.


The problem is I don’t know what I’d do if I ever had a guest that needed to stay over! I’d be doing a lot of scrambling trying to find a spot for them all, because I doubt my guest would appreciate sleeping with them all lined up at the foot of the bed, sheet or no sheet! ?

It does make for interesting conversations though whenever I have an HVAC person come to do seasonal maintenance, as the attic entry is thru the ceiling in this room!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

robin19871 said:


> OMG, that is so funny.. I did the same thing with putting her together late.. Notice in the picture that I put her broom up front.. Next morning after some much needed sleep, I noticed it. My witch looked like she was trying to get my dog.
> View attachment 714615



Haha, I love that! Maybe I will do that for my second witch, just to make them look a little bit different. And I do like the idea that GoS said about extending her robe, so hang one on a shepherds hook to appear she’s flying and the other with a longer robe can appear as if she’s standing and holding the broom upright!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Flying Witch got unboxed finally. Figure you guys posted photos of her assembled so here a few upon unboxing. I do like her face and she's definitely a more quality prop for what she is. Because she has a bald head you can easily add your own wig to her and witches hat and have two different looking props,


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That's a great face!

Just got my first OT catalog yesterday & have already marked quite a few pages.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

robin19871 said:


> OMG, that is so funny.. I did the same thing with putting her together late.. Notice in the picture that I put her broom up front.. Next morning after some much needed sleep, I noticed it. My witch looked like she was trying to get my dog.
> View attachment 714615


Love that Goldie face! Don’t let her touch that dog.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

? Received my Halloween Oriental Trading magazine in the mail - Didn’t know if anyone saw the “Cyclops 5ft Skeleton” $44.99 - Thought I’d share before the price skyrockets. I think it’s pretty awesome!!! ??









Life-size Cyclops Skeleton Halloween Decoration | Oriental Trading


This haunted house prop is almost too cool to be considered scary. But then there's that whole I only have one eye thing. Okay, he's a monster. But that just ...




www.orientaltrading.com


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Free shipping on everything today, with CE193440.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

robin19871 said:


> OMG, that is so funny.. I did the same thing with putting her together late.. Notice in the picture that I put her broom up front.. Next morning after some much needed sleep, I noticed it. My witch looked like she was trying to get my dog.
> View attachment 714615


That is quite entertaining?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Not as fancy as the witches, but I got these ground-breaker skeleton hands that I thought were fun and what's listed as an iguana skeleton, but is some sort of lizard but of a decent size. 

I also have to give them kudos for customer service. I'd ordered pink & blue M&Ms for my still-baking grandson's gender reveal party and they arrived looking like someone sat on them in a warm room. They immediately gave me the the option of reordering them (no thanks! I ordered from the actual M&M site), getting a refund or getting a merchandise credit. I took the credit and got Halloween stuff instead!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

lisa48317 said:


> Not as fancy as the witches, but I got these ground-breaker skeleton hands that I thought were fun and what's listed as an iguana skeleton, but is some sort of lizard but of a decent size.
> 
> I also have to give them kudos for customer service. I'd ordered pink & blue M&Ms for my still-baking grandson's gender reveal party and they arrived looking like someone sat on them in a warm room. They immediately gave me the the option of reordering them (no thanks! I ordered from the actual M&M site), getting a refund or getting a merchandise credit. I took the credit and got Halloween stuff instead!


My kid selected the skelly ground breakers too! We think they will be great in the cemetery this year. One of ours won't stay vertical though and the bolt on the ground stake won't tighten down on the plastic anymore but I'm sure I can make it work. The lizard appears to be a good size too.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

CJSimon said:


> There are a couple of new things showing in their Halloween
> section.
> 
> A skeleton unicorn. Looks kind of like the HD pony skeleton
> ...


I think I may have to buy this unicorn skeleton... Im a unicorn lover and have many of them as decorations.. I have the HD horse and it pulls my HD morgue wagon


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> It's big. It's sitting in my garage still (can't park the cars in there with all my skeleton dinosaurs, horse and dragons boxed up there). I'll try to measure tomorrow. I'm guessing as big or about as big as the HD giant TRex.


I so know what you mean We have been doing a Halloween haunt for over 30 years and every year I say we cant fit anything else and we find room our basement is ALL halloween and Christmas


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I have all of my life size props fully assembled in the guest room with sheets draped over them. I just don’t have the time or energy to disassemble them all and put them back in their boxes (if I even have them) and same goes for my witches! I only put one together, and right now she’s resting on top of my washer in the laundry room until I figure out where to put her til Halloween (gotta make sure it’s a kitty free zone because they’ll have a field day with the itty bitty broom she has!)
> 
> But I hear ya on the no time and energy and frame of mind and all that. Gotta take care of the every day chaos of life first before the “extracurricular” stuff. And you definitely wanna be in the right frame of mind so you can enjoy it!


Wish that I didnt have to take all the big props apart.. Its the only way to store them but its really become hard to find room


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Nypdwife said:


> I think I may have to buy this unicorn skeleton... Im a unicorn lover and have many of them as decorations.. I have the HD horse and it pulls my HD morgue wagon


We purchased several as we are going to do a “Fairy Cove” in our flower bed. They are super cute and we are very pleased with them. I especially like that it folds into one piece and that the neck bends and locks in 3 places. Kinda strange - as it has a battery compartment but no wiring? The company must have ran out of time or it was to expensive to add. Same size as Big Lots but better quality. ?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> ....ordered this guy, Shaking Electrician Torso #13811492. https://www.orientaltrading.com/shaking-electrician-torso-a2-13811492.fltr . I called OT and asked them to fix the video for him (wouldn't play on either my laptop or cellphone). But in the meantime I found this video posted of him on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kind of followup to using this OTC prop I bought--found this metal sign on ebay (being shipped to me now) that I plan to use with this Shaking Electrician Torso prop. Thought the sign might spur some ideas if you bought or plan to buy this OTC prop. I have some red, white and black signage already so liked that this sign had a green background and had what looked like an updatable count of days.










My plan is to run colored tape through all the digits except the last "1" in the Days Since Velociraptor Incidents to account for this guy who died recently since he's not a skeleton yet. I have a Walmart velociraptor skeleton prop which will be on "museum park display" with my other dino skeletons but also will have a "live" paddock of velociraptors thanks to AtmosFX's dino projections. Hopefully the kids will get that the lineman was attacked working on the electrified fence by a velociraptor, fried and then half eaten by one of the "escapees". Anyway that's the plan.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Kind of followup to using this OTC prop I bought--found this metal sign on ebay (being shipped to me now) that I plan to use with this Shaking Electrician Torso prop. Thought the sign might spur some ideas if you bought or plan to buy this OTC prop. I have some red, white and black signage already so liked that this sign had a green background and had what looked like an updatable count of days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously cannot wait to see your finished product! Excellent idea!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just ordered bug clickers for the kids (and for my park tour guide). Checked OTC, but didn't see a low enough price I wanted to pay so went to CarnivalSource and got them at 3.08 for a dozen. OTC had nice replica vintage halloween ones though--but settled for regular bug ones since I expect a crowd over 100 if the weather is nice and the cost can add up what with the candy too--besides bugs are gross, right? If you guys saw _Jurassic World (2?)_ where Owen Grady (Chris Pratt) was training velociraptor Blue, then you might remember he used a metal clicker during training. The video I posted somewhere above in this thread for the Universal Studio's _Jurassic World_ ride showed the ride employees using these as well. In real life guess they use these in training dogs now a days. Anyway I remember these from my own childhood. Current thinking is I hand out the clickers to the kids as they enter the park telling them they can use it to distract or stop one of the live dinos from coming after them and when the guide leads them to the areas where the projections are playing the guide can use his to act like he's keeping the T-Rex and Velociraptor pack at bay. I really hope it doesn't rain this year and we have a nice ToT night ?(fingers crossed).


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

@Ghost of Spookie, that sounds awesome!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I just ordered bug clickers for the kids (and for my park tour guide). Checked OTC, but didn't see a low enough price I wanted to pay so went to CarnivalSource and got them at 3.08 for a dozen. OTC had nice replica vintage halloween ones though--but settled for regular bug ones since I expect a crowd over 100 if the weather is nice and the cost can add up what with the candy too--besides bugs are gross, right? If you guys saw _Jurassic World (2?)_ where Owen Grady (Chris Pratt) was training velociraptor Blue, then you might remember he used a metal clicker during training. The video I posted somewhere above in this thread for the Universal Studio's _Jurassic World_ ride showed the ride employees using these as well. In real life guess they use these in training dogs now a days. Anyway I remember these from my own childhood. Current thinking is I hand out the clickers to the kids as they enter the park telling them they can use it to distract or stop one of the live dinos from coming after them and when the guide leads them to the areas where the projections are playing the guide can use his to act like he's keeping the T-Rex and Velociraptor pack at bay. I really hope it doesn't rain this year and we have a nice ToT night ?(fingers crossed).


You know what’s so cool about this is you want your ToT’s to interact with your display but you also want them not to touch anything which could lead your props getting damaged. You’ve totally solutioned it! Nicely done!


----------



## Seer (Sep 8, 2018)

Free shipping and $5 off on purchases of $49 or more. CE 193463


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Meadow said:


> You know what’s so cool about this is you want your ToT’s to interact with your display but you also want them not to touch anything which could lead your props getting damaged. You’ve totally solutioned it! Nicely done!


Thanks! With pretty much “dead” skeletons for kids to walk around I felt I needed to add some excitement somehow. Things like this electrocuted lineman torso just spoke to me what with my fence already envisioned. And yes I have fencing planned for other areas where my props will be. Liked that the fence becomes a strong visual for the scene as well as acts as a divider to keep kids on one side. Hopefully all will come out as planned. At least the pieces are coming together.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

? You can take something so very original and make it your own!! Our “Fairy Cove” is soooo freakin much fun! As promised... here is my take on our baby Unicorn. ? She has a mommy and sisters that will be joining her so very soon. I’m also creating lil’ miny skeleton fairies.. O.MG.!!!! ??? #cinnamongrovecemetery #staytuned #fairies #unicorns #becreative #magical #love #halloween2019 #fairycove #orientaltrading #thisishalloween #scarynotscary #itsforthegirls


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> ? You can take something so very original and make it your own!! Our “Fairy Cove” is soooo freakin much fun! As promised... here is my take on our baby Unicorn. ? She has a mommy and sisters that will be joining her so very soon. I’m also creating lil’ miny skeleton fairies.. O.MG.!!!! ??? #cinnamongrovecemetery #staytuned #fairies #unicorns #becreative #magical #love #halloween2019 #fairycove #orientaltrading #thisishalloween #scarynotscary #itsforthegirls


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Cyclop Ogres!!!!! ? He’s gonna have a twin and be caged in our “Dragons Lair” theme!!! They are turning out incredibly awesome! Super excited to finish them tomorrow! Sneak peek at progress so far! ?♥♥♥ #halloween2019 #cyclops #ogres #cinnamongrovecemetery #dragonslair #halloween #scarynotscary #itsfortheboys #orientaltrading #theybite #beunique


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I love your work FunnyFreckledFrog! Love the unicorn and it's so pretty. Cyclops already looks 100% better now too. Look forward to the final version.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Love what you are doing with those unicorns!


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> We purchased several as we are going to do a “Fairy Cove” in our flower bed. They are super cute and we are very pleased with them. I especially like that it folds into one piece and that the neck bends and locks in 3 places. Kinda strange - as it has a battery compartment but no wiring? The company must have ran out of time or it was to expensive to add. Same size as Big Lots but better quality. ?


My horse the smaller one whinnys so maybe they took the left over skelly horses and put horns on them.. I love unicorns but then I was thinking maybe I should get the skelly dragon because I dont have a dragon I LOVE the one in Grandin Road but $499 is too steep So maybe Ill get the skelly dragon instead


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The Flying Witch got unboxed finally. Figure you guys posted photos of her assembled so here a few upon unboxing. I do like her face and she's definitely a more quality prop for what she is. Because she has a bald head you can easily add your own wig to her and witches hat and have two different looking props,


I like her face!!


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> ? You can take something so very original and make it your own!! Our “Fairy Cove” is soooo freakin much fun! As promised... here is my take on our baby Unicorn. ? She has a mommy and sisters that will be joining her so very soon. I’m also creating lil’ miny skeleton fairies.. O.MG.!!!! ??? #cinnamongrovecemetery #staytuned #fairies #unicorns #becreative #magical #love #halloween2019 #fairycove #orientaltrading #thisishalloween #scarynotscary #itsforthegirls


Wow Looking awesome!!!!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Nypdwife said:


> My horse the smaller one whinnys so maybe they took the left over skelly horses and put horns on them.. I love unicorns but then I was thinking maybe I should get the skelly dragon because I dont have a dragon I LOVE the one in Grandin Road but $499 is too steep So maybe Ill get the skelly dragon instead


I don’t have the funds or space for that dragon. But it is magnificent


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> ? You can take something so very original and make it your own!! Our “Fairy Cove” is soooo freakin much fun! As promised... here is my take on our baby Unicorn. ? She has a mommy and sisters that will be joining her so very soon. I’m also creating lil’ miny skeleton fairies.. O.MG.!!!! ??? #cinnamongrovecemetery #staytuned #fairies #unicorns #becreative #magical #love #halloween2019 #fairycove #orientaltrading #thisishalloween #scarynotscary #itsforthegirls


That is awesome! How did you color the mane?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@FunnyFreckledFrog that unicorn looks outstanding! Love the coloring. Makes me long for My Little Pony! 

Pulled the trigger on Madame Misery today. Decided the $5 off coupon with free shipping was good enough. With 72 days left until Halloween, I probably need to get moving with this gypsy nonsense.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah time goes by faster than you think once you get past 100 days LOL. And if you have outdoor projects you never know what the weather will be.

Please post a photo of Madame Misery when she arrives. Wondering if they’ve changed her at all in 2-3 years. As I recall the earrings are something we all sought to replace back then and I think people might have replaced her head scarf. She’s a very attractive young lady however and will have men lined up at her booth whereas GR’s Madame Zaltana has her age and wisdom LOL!


----------



## Binxie (Jun 20, 2019)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> ? You can take something so very original and make it your own!! Our “Fairy Cove” is soooo freakin much fun! As promised... here is my take on our baby Unicorn. ? She has a mommy and sisters that will be joining her so very soon. I’m also creating lil’ miny skeleton fairies.. O.MG.!!!! ??? #cinnamongrovecemetery #staytuned #fairies #unicorns #becreative #magical #love #halloween2019 #fairycove #orientaltrading #thisishalloween #scarynotscary #itsforthegirls


Okay I have to say, that unicorn is amazing!!! My nieces would absolutely lose it over that thing.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Yeah time goes by faster than you think once you get past 100 days LOL. And if you have outdoor projects you never know what the weather will be.
> 
> Please post a photo of Madame Misery when she arrives. Wondering if they’ve changed her at all in 2-3 years. As I recall the earrings are something we all sought to replace back then and I think people might have replaced her head scarf. She’s a very attractive young lady however and will have men lined up at her booth whereas GR’s Madame Zaltana has her age and wisdom LOL!


Guess that makes me a Zaltana! Ha! She arrives Friday and that means I better get cracking on that tent! Apologizing now for the atrocities which will be made against those who sew!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Free shipping on any order, ends Tuesday at midnite, Central Time:
Code CE193478


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Andromalius said:


> That is awesome! How did you color the mane?


Thank you! It’s just a wig I purchased on Amazon. ???


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

I redid the cyclops too and turned him into an ogre that will go in a cage with chains for our “Dragons Lair” theme. I think he turned out pretty cool! He will have a twin brother joining him soon. My daughter thought he was really ugly... so that’s a win in my book! ????


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Thank you! It’s just a wig I purchased on Amazon. ???


Genius! I applaud you. I know I get a little chicken ? when it comes to manipulating props.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> I redid the cyclops too and turned him into an ogre that will go in a cage with chains for our “Dragons Lair” theme. I think he turned out pretty cool! He will have a twin brother joining him soon. My daughter thought he was really ugly... so that’s a win in my book! ????


Outstanding FunnyFreckledFrog. I love his central eye. So creative and just the right amount of really ugly!

Did you paint that eye by hand? The concentric circles came out great.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW my Velociraptor Incident metal sign I ordered from China arrived today (mentioned and photo of posted earlier in this thread). Looks great and was sandwiched between some decent styrofoam sheets to protect it. Very happy with it. I was a bit nervous ordering from overseas and have only done that a few times. Had tracking on it. Of the designs similar to this, the faux "changeable" number of days sold me on this one as I could picture it in a workplace setting. Now to figure out how to display my OT electricuted half eaten line worker.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW my Velociraptor Incident metal sign I ordered from China arrived today (mentioned and photo of posted earlier in this thread). Looks great and was sandwiched between some decent styrofoam sheets to protect it. Very happy with it. I was a bit nervous ordering from overseas and have only done that a few times. Had tracking on it. Of the designs similar to this, the faux "changeable" number of days sold me on this one as I could picture it in a workplace setting. Now to figure out how to display my OT electricuted half eaten line worker.


Glad your sign is okay. I’ve only ordered overseas one time and the smell on what I ordered took a month to air out. Just smelled like chemicals. 

How about hanging him next to a sign that says don’t feed the dinosaurs?


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

When's the best time to buy some of the bulk TOT handouts? 

Are there some handouts that OTC overpriced? What are their best deals for handouts?

I've been eyeing the ducks...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Meadow said:


> Glad your sign is okay. I’ve only ordered overseas one time and the smell on what I ordered took a month to air out. Just smelled like chemicals.
> 
> How about hanging him next to a sign that says don’t feed the dinosaurs?


Would be a good idea except only problem is feeding the pterosaurs in the nursery would go against that LOL. Feeding plays a part in my promo projection (last revision) where it says “They’ve Waited a Long Time/To Be Reborn/Now they’re here/they/are/HUNGRY/It’s Feeding Time/October 31, 2019”

I think I have 3 very young chicks for the little ToTers to hand feed and maybe 3 that are a bit older and more snappy and aggressive that I’ll be using in the Pterodactyl Nursery. Wish I had the budget to buy a pterosaur hand puppet . That would be a really cool thing and I’d use it as a photo op. Not sure I’ll set one up this year.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think I have 3 very young chicks for the little ToTers to hand feed and maybe 3 that are a bit older and more snappy and aggressive that I’ll be using in the Pterodactyl Nursery. Wish I had the budget to buy a pterosaur hand puppet . That would be a really cool thing and I’d use it as a photo op. Not sure I’ll set one up this year.


It would be cool if you could find someone local with lizards/baby dinosaurs that they would bring out and display for the night (with promises of no touching).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

sneakykid said:


> When's the best time to buy some of the bulk TOT handouts?
> 
> Are there some handouts that OTC overpriced? What are their best deals for handouts?
> 
> I've been eyeing the ducks...


I think OTC has a bulk catalog, but here's the site I bought my clickers from; they have ducks there too. https://www.carnivalsource.com/collections/carnival-supplies/ducks. They shipped very quickly.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Madame Misery arrived two days early, winning! She has an amazing head of black hair and overall I’m pretty pleased.

For anyone that owns her already I do have a question. Her hands are very similar to Venetian Victoria and pale white. Her face, while quite pretty, is not. With lighting no one will notice, but does anyone have any suggestion on how to downplay the color difference? Right now she looks like she has a circulation problem. ?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I ordered those Halloween clickers but only a dozen. I'll give them away to just a few relatives kids & the little girl across the street.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Would be a good idea except only problem is feeding the pterosaurs in the nursery would go against that LOL. Feeding plays a part in my promo projection (last revision) where it says “They’ve Waited a Long Time/To Be Reborn/Now they’re here/they/are/HUNGRY/It’s Feeding Time/October 31, 2019”
> 
> I think I have 3 very young chicks for the little ToTers to hand feed and maybe 3 that are a bit older and more snappy and aggressive that I’ll be using in the Pterodactyl Nursery. Wish I had the budget to buy a pterosaur hand puppet . That would be a really cool thing and I’d use it as a photo op. Not sure I’ll set one up this year.


I don't have the clip of the flying pterosaurs dropped into the video in this .mov. It will appear during the "They've Waited A Long Time" text overlay and does look really cool and think it will grab their attention. Here's what it will look like sans flying pterosaurs.





  








RebornNoFlyingPterosaurFootage.mov




__
Ghost of Spookie


__
Aug 22, 2019




Projection video for 2nd fl window. Footage of flying pterasaurs clip not dropped into initial...


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm awaiting delivery of the french bulldog skeleton, chihuahua skeletons in normal color and neon green, neon pink dachshund skeleton, skeleton cat & monkey. When I phoned to place my order I only intended to order the bulldog & regular chi but got carried away on the phone, then they told me if I ordered one more item I'd get 15% off so I ordered 2 more....lol. Not sure what I'm going to do with them all!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Free shipping on everything with *CE193570.
*
They have a new lantern similar to the one Target carries:

Skeleton Hand Lantern


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Did OT go and add a lot of new merchandise when we weren’t paying attention?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Did OT go and add a lot of new merchandise when we weren’t paying attention?


There seems to be a lot of new stuff on there. They have the pig skeleton from Joann as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That pig with the curly tail is so cute!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like OT has a sale going:





__





Halloween Sale & Clearance - Discounts Up to 60% Off


Over 700 Halloween items on sale or clearance. Get great discounts on Halloween costumes, decorations, candy, party supplies and crafts.




www.orientaltrading.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I ordered this gal to use up a $20 gift certificate I had from last year (almost forgot about it too!). Now, if you read the reviews on her, just know that you MAY receive one with a smooshed in face, which I did, unfortunately. Because her face is made up of a soft latex mask, there is no way to “puff out” her face and the first one I receive had a pretty badly dented in face. I should’ve taken a photo to compare, but it basically looked like half her face was deflated. OT took care of it right away though, sent me a new one before even receiving the defective one back, and the new one is perfectly fine. She’s on the short side, and her clothing and basic Christmas-tree stand are the same run of the mill quality you get with these type props, but I love her! And she has the best damn hair out of any prop I’ve ever ordered!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh and she has a male counterpart too that I am contemplating on buying. Has anyone seen any good sales with them lately other than free shipping?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I think you made a great purchase @Spirits Vineyard! She has great hair like Madame Misery. Sometimes it’s the smallest things that make a great prop. I had considered buying the pair a while ago. Stop buying good things! The peer pressure is not helping!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I think you made a great purchase @Spirits Vineyard! She has great hair like Madame Misery. Sometimes it’s the smallest things that make a great prop. I had considered buying the pair a while ago. Stop buying good things! The peer pressure is not helping!



Haha yes! we’ve established early on, and often, that I am an enabler ??

And I totally agree, it could be the smallest of things that could make something a “well worth it” prop. Can’t wait to add her to my gang. 

Only gang isn’t the right word. Just what does one call a group of spooky female characters?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haha yes! we’ve established early on, and often, that I am an enabler ??
> 
> And I totally agree, it could be the smallest of things that could make something a “well worth it” prop. Can’t wait to add her to my gang.
> 
> Only gang isn’t the right word. Just what does one call a group of spooky female characters?


If you find out let me know. When we started collecting props we ended up with all females as well and we just called them all the witch... well.. *itches. Lol

I’m hoping that doesn’t get me reported.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Actually I probably have more males than I think, but it just seems like I have more females. One of these days I am gonna take a pic of them all together, which technically shouldn’t be that hard since I never take them apart after Halloween is over!

I’ll have to keep thinking about what to call them though....


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Actually I probably have more males than I think, but it just seems like I have more females. One of these days I am gonna take a pic of them all together, which technically shouldn’t be that hard since I never take them apart after Halloween is over!
> 
> I’ll have to keep thinking about what to call them though....


We actually got a few guys tossed in as well. We just them call them the “spooky gang” now. But, we do have special names for all of them regardless of what the manufacturer calls them. Like Madame Misery, I just found her too pretty to call her Misery. And who would go to a fortune teller with that name? She’s Stella now.

And yes, take a picture. Bet it will look like one of those Adam’s Family Reunions!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Speaking of Madam Misery, I agree, she needs a more uplifting name!

I bought her at the end of last season so this is the first time I’ve put her together. She needs a new head scarf thingy though because I’m sorry, red and purple just DO NOT go together. What the heck were they thinking?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh and yes, she has fab hair, too! ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Speaking of Madam Misery, I agree, she needs a more uplifting name!
> 
> I bought her at the end of last season so this is the first time I’ve put her together. She needs a new head scarf thingy though because I’m sorry, red and purple just DO NOT go together. What the heck were they thinking?
> 
> View attachment 721117


I adore her. Not thrilled about the earrings and I painted her hands. It bothered me that she looked like she had poor circulation. Love her hair. I did give her a necklace to jazz her up. The red and purple doesn’t bother me so much and I actually was thrilled to see purple on Zaltana too. So I pulled the purple into my display and just went with it. Most Halloween stuff is pretty similar in color so I was happy to have a splash of something different.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just ordered a new doo-rag for her on Amazon. I’m the opposite as you....I’m ok with her funky built in hoop earrings, but the purple & red combo has to be fixed stat!

Did you paint her hands in addition to her nails? They do look ghastly white, compared to her face which looks like a nice sun-kissed color. Kind of odd they’d leave it like that with such a disconnect in skin tone. Well, I take that back, not surprising at all. ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Just ordered a new doo-rag for her on Amazon. I’m the opposite as you....I’m ok with her funky built in hoop earrings, but the purple & red combo has to be fixed stat!
> 
> Did you paint her hands in addition to her nails? They do look ghastly white, compared to her face which looks like a nice sun-kissed color. Kind of odd they’d leave it like that with such a disconnect in skin tone. Well, I take that back, not surprising at all. ?


I haven’t painted her nails yet, but it’s on my list. I figured I’d go red cause Zaltana has some saucy red nails and lips too.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

So OT sent me a catalog today and since they have a huge site I thumbed through the pages and saw this:









Dead Sea Backdrop - 3 Pc. | Oriental Trading


Everyone knows the Dead Sea is full of salt, but what lies beneath its surface? Dare to see for yourself! Featuring two bony ghoul-friends and a sunken pirate ...




www.orientaltrading.com





All I can think is.... man, how cool would it be to basically fashion your yard into a Halloween aquarium? That would put a new spin on all that pirate stuff now wouldn’t it? I would be in my garage making mounds of spray foam coral!


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My poor electrocuted (and partially dino eaten) electrician working on those high voltage lines at the dino park arrived today. Not bad for the price. I'll probably give him some arm stuffing and might make a rib cage for him out of one of those DT pool floats so he looks like he got ripped apart while BBQing on the electrical line. And add some park logos on his orange vest and construction hat. He didn't come with batteries and don't have the time to play with him until next week but wanted to post some photos of him. Someone in the OT comment section said that you had to touch him to activate but don't see where so something to figure out next week. In the meantime here he is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg i love this!!!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I just noticed OT has what is essentially camo netting. I thought it was fish net from the thumbnail but it looks like camo netting. It would have to be painted different shades but it looks like a decent price, especially if yo9u can catch it on sale and/or with free shipping.




__





Oriental Trading






www.orientaltrading.com


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Free shipping on everything, through the 30th, with CE193573.


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> View attachment 721044



What did OT call her? I didn’t see her on their site. I like it.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

sneakykid said:


> When's the best time to buy some of the bulk TOT handouts?
> 
> Are there some handouts that OTC overpriced? What are their best deals for handouts?
> 
> I've been eyeing the ducks...


I like the ducks but they dont float??? They flip over ( if you read the small print theytell you thy dont float} The entire purpose of me buying them wold be to float them in a little pond


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

benjamin said:


> I'm awaiting delivery of the french bulldog skeleton, chihuahua skeletons in normal color and neon green, neon pink dachshund skeleton, skeleton cat & monkey. When I phoned to place my order I only intended to order the bulldog & regular chi but got carried away on the phone, then they told me if I ordered one more item I'd get 15% off so I ordered 2 more....lol. Not sure what I'm going to do with them all!


Haunted kennel???


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I just ordered bug clickers for the kids (and for my park tour guide). Checked OTC, but didn't see a low enough price I wanted to pay so went to CarnivalSource and got them at 3.08 for a dozen. OTC had nice replica vintage halloween ones though--but settled for regular bug ones since I expect a crowd over 100 if the weather is nice and the cost can add up what with the candy too--besides bugs are gross, right? If you guys saw _Jurassic World (2?)_ where Owen Grady (Chris Pratt) was training velociraptor Blue, then you might remember he used a metal clicker during training. The video I posted somewhere above in this thread for the Universal Studio's _Jurassic World_ ride showed the ride employees using these as well. In real life guess they use these in training dogs now a days. Anyway I remember these from my own childhood. Current thinking is I hand out the clickers to the kids as they enter the park telling them they can use it to distract or stop one of the live dinos from coming after them and when the guide leads them to the areas where the projections are playing the guide can use his to act like he's keeping the T-Rex and Velociraptor pack at bay. I really hope it doesn't rain this year and we have a nice ToT night ?(fingers crossed).


Ha I never saw them used with dogs but the nuns used them on us when I was in catholic school as a kid


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Nypdwife said:


> I like the ducks but they dont float??? They flip over ( if you read the small print theytell you thy dont float} The entire purpose of me buying them wold be to float them in a little pond


They do sell ones that float, but most of those mini ducks aren't meant for "bathtub" type use. They're more for decor or crazy people like me that put out ducks for every season in our bathroom.

These are the floating kind:








Bright Weighted Floating Ducks - 12 Pc. | Oriental Trading


These duckies are weighted and can float. Use them at a carnival booth, for a birthday party game or any fun event! They're the perfect duckies for a duck ...




www.orientaltrading.com





These too:








Duck Matching Game | Oriental Trading


Duck Matching Game. What a fun way to play a matching game! Just fill your own pool with water and set these yellow ducks afloat! Here's what you do: each ...




www.orientaltrading.com


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> They're more for decor or crazy people like me that put out ducks for every season in our bathroom.


Speaking of bathroom ducks, have you seen this?


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Screaming Demons said:


> Speaking of bathroom ducks, have you seen this?


Thanks for posting the video. I had seen some of his others, but never that one - absolutely hilarious.

And, to keep on track, Oriental Trading is a good company to deal with


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That was HILARIOUS!!    

Back on track, I ordered these:








Halloween Snake Eye Bouncy Balls - 48 Pc. | Oriental Trading


“Eye” bet these are sure to lead to hours of fun for your kiddos! Perfect for Halloween party favors, these bouncy balls look like oh-so-creepy ...




www.orientaltrading.com





I gotta say I'm very impressed with them. I thought they'd only be printed with the eye on one side, but they're printed on both sides. You could easily use them in a prop.

I also got these guys:








Gross Halloween Food Characters - Discontinued







www.orientaltrading.com





They're kinda cutegross & bigger than I'd expected. I'm sure the kids will love them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

01GTB said:


> What did OT call her? I didn’t see her on their site. I like it.


Sorry I’m just now seeing this! For some reason, I’m not getting emails like I used to for threads that I participate in. So strange.

Anyway, she’s called the Goth Vampire Lady...here’s the link for her:





__





Oriental Trading







www.orientaltrading.com


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I just realized OT had free shipping today so I ordered 2 - 4 inch thick tombstones....I bought the same 2 from Fright Props a year or 2 ago but the shipping kept me from ordering 2 more....I really like the thickness of them and the detail....Also ordered some pirate coins for my pirates this year....ZR









“Rest in Peace” Tombstone Halloween Decoration | Oriental Trading


Don't be content with just a graveyard scene this Halloween! Flesh out your yard with outdoor Halloween decorations to die for. From trick-or-treaters to ...




www.orientaltrading.com


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Sorry I’m just now seeing this! For some reason, I’m not getting emails like I used to for threads that I participate in. So strange.
> 
> Anyway, she’s called the Goth Vampire Lady...here’s the link for her:
> 
> ...


Of course you post the link and she’s out of stock! Stop enabling people! Ha!

Looks like her male counterpart is still available. Think she will restock?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Of course you post the link and she’s out of stock! Stop enabling people! Ha!
> 
> Looks like her male counterpart is still available. Think she will restock?


My guess is yes! They’ve been carrying a few of their life size props for a while now.

I haven’t pulled the trigger on the male yet, but I really want to. Was just trying to hold out for a sale (something other than free ship). Not to mention, I want 2 others.....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here’s Madam Misery with her new head scarf. I haven’t removed the purple one yet so it will look better once that’s gone (unless my laziness kicks in and just leaves it! LOL). She needs some necklaces as well but haven’t decided what to get. I’m debating whether to give her a different lip color as well. Maybe just a lighter more natural color.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Here’s Madam Misery with her new head scarf. I haven’t removed the purple one yet so it will look better once that’s gone (unless my laziness kicks in and just leaves it! LOL). She needs some necklaces as well but haven’t decided what to get. I’m debating whether to give her a different lip color as well. Maybe just a lighter more natural color.
> 
> View attachment 722226


I shoved a necklace on mine. It really helped her. Love the red. Definitely changes her up a bit!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah I was thinking she definitely needs a necklace! I think I saw the same “coin” necklace somewhere that matches her scarf....I’ll probably just get that. And I haven’t even started on Zaltana yet! If I recall, I think I wanted to change her scarf as well.


----------

